# Abandoned Mine



## hollanfeng

This is a secret place that it took me twice the trip to find it. It's located at about 1 hour drive north west of Ottawa.  Wallingford-back mine used to be the largest mine in North American until a bigger mine was found in Ontario. Now it has been abandoned for many decades.


----------



## pbelarge

Hollanfeng
That is a beautiful shot. What a find the mine is.
Do you have other photos of the mine?


----------



## Arch

very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Darkhunter139

Awesome shot!


----------



## da9girl

Wow that is beautiful! Great shot!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Wow! gorgeous shot =]
Good job! Any other pics in this series to share?


----------



## hollanfeng

Thanks !


----------



## hollanfeng

pbelarge said:


> Hollanfeng
> That is a beautiful shot. What a find the mine is.
> Do you have other photos of the mine?



3 more pictures:


----------

